# Canon Releases Q4 & Full Year 2016 Financial Results



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

```
Canon Inc. has released their financials for the year 2016, as well as Q4 results.</p>
<p>You can download all of the financial information directly from Canon below.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e.pdf" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon Inc. FY 2016 Results</a> (PDF)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e-sum.pdf" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Fiscal Year 2016 Analyst Meeting Speech Summary</a> (PDF)</li>
<li><a href="http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2016/rslt2016e.pdf" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Results for Q4 & FY 2016</a> (PDF)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2017)

Interesting that ILC sales actually _gained_ 2% for FY2016 (y/y unit sales). I wonder if that will be the case for any other major manufacturers (it wasn't as of the last quarterly results a few months ago).


----------



## Jopa (Jan 31, 2017)

Quite significant drop though... Going to buy a 35 1.4 II today to support Canon LOL.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 31, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Quite significant drop though... Going to buy a 35 1.4 II today to support Canon LOL.



what drop? sales remained in the + for ILC's ... even with sales $ when the currency was adjusted.

if i remember correctly, canon was better than projections.

they made a 1.2 billion USD profit in imaging systems on around 10 billion in sales.

I think they're going to be okay


----------



## Jopa (Jan 31, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Quite significant drop though... Going to buy a 35 1.4 II today to support Canon LOL.
> ...



Well, it says Gross Profit -13.5% http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e.pdf?
Not sure if I should return the lens - I kinda like it...


----------



## Woody (Jan 31, 2017)

From page 5 of http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e-sum.pdf:

"The interchangeable-lens camera market for the full year was only down 9% to 11.5 million units, despite the temporary shortage of parts caused by the Kumamoto earthquake. This represents the first time in three years that the market contracted at a single digit rate.

As for our full-year unit sales, in addition to growing sales of new DSLRs and mirrorless cameras, we benefitted from the shortage of parts that impacted our competitors. As a result, our unit sales increased 2% to 5.67 million."

The above translates into 49.3% worldwide market shares for Canon in interchangeable lens cameras.

One word. *WOW!*

But this may just be a one-time thing due to shortage of parts for Canon's competitors as a result of the Kumamoto earthquake.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Woody said:


> From page 5 of http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e-sum.pdf:
> 
> "The interchangeable-lens camera market for the full year was only down 9% to 11.5 million units, despite the temporary shortage of parts caused by the Kumamoto earthquake. This represents the first time in three years that the market contracted at a single digit rate.
> 
> ...



If you like your dSLR, you can keep your dSLR.

I did! After weighing everything, I went with the 80D as a smaller alternative to FF, rather than anybody's mirrorless. Very happy!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...


that was due to currency valuation changes though.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 1, 2017)

Woody said:


> From page 5 of http://www.canon.com/ir/conference/pdf/conf2016e-sum.pdf:
> 
> "The interchangeable-lens camera market for the full year was only down 9% to 11.5 million units, despite the temporary shortage of parts caused by the Kumamoto earthquake. This represents the first time in three years that the market contracted at a single digit rate.
> 
> ...



hitting a 50% marketshare was most likely certainly due to their competition, hitting their sales targets was probably not due to the competition as much.


----------

